# Need a little help



## arabianhorses (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everone, I'm new so this probabaly isn't the right place to post this but I've owned single action guns for about two years now. I'd like to start loading my own .45LC ammo. What equipment do I need to get started? And how do I start doing it? Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd suggest you go to YouTube and search for some reloading videos. There's a guy using a Dillon progressive that has many videos. Watch those and get an idea what reloading is all about.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

You could also pick up a set of load manuals. They always start with a primer on how to load. I like Hornady's, personally.


----------



## devildogandboy (Jun 2, 2011)

you can find complete inexpensive kits at Cabela's or on-line. Lee and Rcbs are two of them. they will come with everything you need to get started including reloading data.
you will have to purchase the components separately(bullets, primers and powder). there may a few items you will need later so ask one of the clerks where ever you get it.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I'd recommend a RCBS Rockchucker Master kit. It comes with everything you need to get started, except dies. There are many good manuals available. I prefer the Speer manual, but Hodgdon's is also very good. I would also recommend that you purchase primers and powder from a local source, as you will pay a hazmat fee for shipping on these items.


----------



## MMCSRET (May 31, 2011)

Go to Barnes & Noble and buy a copy of "The ABC's of Hand Loading" It will provide all the basic information to answer your startup questions. Then buy a copy of an up to date loading manual; Speer, Hornady, Lyman, Sierra. Make sure it is a current edition, new powders and bullets change often.


----------

